
Stalk Arrested Development? Get Notified When It Premiers via Twilio SMS - chrisacky
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2013/05/stalk-arrested-development-get-notified-when-it-premiers-via-twilio-sms.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=stalk-arrested-development-get-notified-when-it-premiers-via-twilio-sms
======
jakerocheleau
I can't even try to plan for work from may 26th until just around the end of
the month. AD has the most in-depth style of writing and that show deserves my
full attention.

Mitch is a genius and I'm pumped to see what they've put into this new season.

